
Lyft sets goal of 1B autonomous electric rides per year by 2025 - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/15/lyft-sets-goal-of-1-billion-autonomous-electric-rides-per-year-by-2025
======
sharemywin
1,000,000,000 / 365 / 24 / 2.5 rides an hour = 50k cars.

